# Google hangouts



## SM cubing (Feb 19, 2019)

for those who dont know, Google hangouts is a app that you can use to keep up with all your friends, like texting. I recently downloaded google hangouts so i can talk to some freinds. i feel it is much better organized than texting, and it is more widespread. (I believe you can use it for pc). If you want to create a group chat, the pm me and we can discuss


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 22, 2019)

Most people I know have switched to Telegram. It's a much nicer app. Also much better than Whatsapp. I try to get everyone who uses Whatsapp to use Telegram instead.


----------

